# Hunting > Varminting and Small Game Hunting >  What LR Varmit Round

## muzr257

If you were going to build a new varmit rifle for lr varmits from rabbit up to say wallaby size what would you build and why.
I am thinking crazy dark thoughts on maybe a fast twist 22/6mm rem improved with 75 grain AMax.

----------


## no i deer

I can't see anything dark or crazy with your thinking, and as I don't own a varmit rifle yet, Im green with envy..

----------


## crzyman

muzr, you know what you should be building.....

----------


## cambo

Do you really need a reason to build up another rifle Muzr? :grin:
Just do it - then I can use that HAHA gun on them roos eh.

----------


## Kiwi Greg

Only one calibre for that Muz..............22-243 1-8 TF .75" at muzzle 24-26" long fluted, suppressed or not....there you go the only answer.....but as Gav said you already know that  :Thumbsup:

----------


## gimp

Fast twist .223

----------


## muzr257

Yeh i knew, and just about included crazyman, when i wrote what i did :Thumbsup:

----------


## muzr257

Wait a minute - im thinking about something bigger/faster than what Crzyman would build/has:shocked...again:

----------


## muzr257

> Do you really need a reason to build up another rifle Muzr? :grin:
> Just do it - then I can use that HAHA gun on them roos eh.


Sold that AR15 - three was just too many - one in each hand and one slung became too heavy

----------


## crzyman

> Wait a minute - im thinking about something bigger/faster than what Crzyman would build/has:shocked...again:


22-243 rules the speed race according to reloaders nest.  Even bigger cases like 22-284 or the 22 earsplittingboomer (22-300 wby) or something like that cant match it.

Its easy with no fireforming, load and shoot.

----------


## jakewire

Why not your 6mm or 6mmAi, should be able to push 87 vmax or similar out to 800 odd yards or the 105  amax/BTHP match  or similar  as far as you can click/see,if you go with a 1-8 or 9 twist you should be able to shoot anything from 55gr to 105 or more.

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> 22-243 rules the speed race according to reloaders nest.  Even bigger cases like 22-284 or the 22 earsplittingboomer (22-300 wby) or something like that cant match it.
> 
> Its easy with no fireforming, load and shoot.



It doesn't get any easier than that.

My fast twist one spits out the 90 Bergers at a leisurely 3100ish can get to 3400 but it isn't very reliable.
90 Berger has .552 BC & @ 3100-3300 it is extremely accurate, I have shot steel out to 1370 but 1100 is easier, hard to see/hear the strikes at that distance...... 
The bunnies aren't safe out too stupid distances either  :Thumbsup: 
Mine is 1-7, but I feel that is a little fast, which is why I suggested 1-8.
When you run the numbers it is very hard to compete against.

----------


## The Claw

Barnard Model 07 in 6.5x47L... Just don't let me see it if you do...

----------


## 7mmsaum

> 22-243 rules the speed race according to reloaders nest.  Even bigger cases like 22-284 or the 22 earsplittingboomer (22-300 wby) or something like that cant match it.
> 
> Its easy with no fireforming, load and shoot.


You bastards :Thumbsup:   after reading that now I want one......

----------


## 7mmsaum

> It doesn't get any easier than that.
> 
> My fast twist one spits out the 90 Bergers at a leisurely 3100ish can get to 3400 but it isn't very reliable.
> 90 Berger has .552 BC & @ 3100-3300 it is extremely accurate, I have shot steel out to 1370 but 1100 is easier, hard to see/hear the strikes at that distance...... 
> The bunnies aren't safe out too stupid distances either 
> Mine is 1-7, but I feel that is a little fast, which is why I suggested 1-8.
> When you run the numbers it is very hard to compete against.


Im going to put this info above my reloading bench so we/I know who to blame for the extra gunsafe purchase/purchases :Thumbsup:

----------


## Terminator

The 22-243 is a great round but for me a 6mm 284 is king 105gr or 107gr BC around .550, 3300fps to 3400fps   :Thumbsup:

----------


## veitnamcam

22-243 barrel life ?

----------


## crzyman

1500 or there abouts, depends how hard you push them.  I've never had to rebarrel because I've worn one out.  Not a round you would use for high volume shooting (a 500 round weekend up central) but for roos and long range rabbits no problem.

----------


## sneeze

always had a hankering for a 17 mk IV. Might invest in a 17 fireball one day soon.

----------


## Homer

G'Day Fella's,

Muzr, I have been at this for a while now but due to the lack of bunnies (here in Oz) and busy with work, I haven't done a lot of it in recent years.
I have what apparently is termed as a Live Varmint, switch barrel rifle.
The first barrel I had fitted to it, was in .22-250AI, with a 1-14" twist.
In hindsight, it would have been smarter to go with a 1 -8" fast twist barrel and shot heavier bullets!

If I really wanted the Ducks Guts long range varminter, I reckon you would be hard pressed to beat a .243Win! ?
Shootin 80 + grain bullets through it, would have to help on windy days and the 55 grainers @ 4K fps for Splat Factor extreme!!! 
You can get a choice of so many benchrest quality Barrels, Bullets etc in 6mm, I reckon you would be hard pressed to beat it!

Hope that helps

Doh!
Homer

----------


## Kiwishooter

Muz the cartridge you NEED is a 240 Badger, spits a 85gr out at 3600fps with great accuracy......Kiwi

----------


## R93

> 22-250 shooting 80g Amax. Easy and no shagging around. You can buy Lapua brass for it ready to roll. 
> 
> I had a build all lined up. Then I realized I already owned a 6.5x47Lapua and so I just bought more brass. 
> 
> So, Im with the Claw on this one. 6.5x47L


 If I build the lapua on the model 7 action I hope to get back soon. I will have 3 x 6.5's. So as far as varmiting goes I should be covered.  The 6.5-06 firing anything under 100grs should be pretty scary.

----------


## baldbob

6.5 fatso...... 140 amax 3500 fps

----------


## R93

> 6.5 fatso...... 140 amax 3500 fps


Oi go to bed!!!! That's scorching!!
I spose your normally hauling a line around now?

----------


## baldbob

No just pulled in the drive at home.. Napier to home 14 gruesome mr hours

----------


## dogmatix

> 6.5 fatso...... 140 amax 3500 fps


*wildcats* had one, a custom Duley Rem 700 Ti jobbie, it was more of a med large game gun though.

----------


## RimfireNZ

I'm surprised the 22-250 or 204 hasn't been mentioned more.

----------


## leathel

> I'm surprised the 22-250 or 204 hasn't been mentioned more.


to slow and to boring  :Psmiley: 

22-250Ai and 243AI is the two I load for but 6x284 and 6mmRemAI are two I would like to play with....but I dont have the need.  22-243 is allmost boring too now  :Psmiley:

----------


## Sidney

Starting to think about a 22x47 Lapua.  Somewhere between a 22-250 and the ackley version of it in powder capacity, but similar to the ackley in performance.  22-243 sounds great performance wise but as a varmint cartridge I know that too many rounds would get cranked through the barrel in too a short a time for me...  maybe I would get a bit more barrel life out of the 47 case....

Either the 22 version or maybe the 6x47 lapua..?

----------


## leathel

> I had my 22-250 with 55g V-Max at 3900ft/sec alongside my 6.5x47Lapua with 140 Amax at 2800ft/sec and for shooting varmints, the 22-250 was a joke. Compared to the 6.5x47 it was horribly inconsistent. It shot super tight groups and had epic velocity and you couldnt hit a dman thing compared to the 6.5x47Lapua. 22-250 was working pretty hard for bunnies with any consistence at 250m with any wind at all and the 6.5x47 was basically dead boring to 250m and consistent to 350m, 350m-400m is achievable every shot if you keep your wits about you and further out is doable and good fun. 22-250 was sold immediately. 
> 
> *I would like to build another using a fast twist barrel and shoot 80g Amaxs at 3000+. That would be a good gun*.


the second 22-250 I built for Rob is a 1:8 twist running the 75gr amax... got 100 lapua cases and set up the form fire load with 12 cases then gave him the rest to fire....only 2 of the 88 wern't dead rabbits, nothing too far away but when we ran the 55gr pills about a third+ were misses especialy in wind were it would be half the shots missed, He loves his lighter fast twist 22-250AI (std prfile 24" barrel now instead of a head 26" barrel) the only down fall is they dont "blow up" the same....

----------


## 7mmwsm

I have 220 Swift so I'm to scared to even coment!!


> to slow and to boring 
> 
> 22-250Ai and 243AI is the two I load for but 6x284 and 6mmRemAI are two I would like to play with....but I dont have the need.  22-243 is allmost boring too now

----------

